# Farbverlauf Hintergrundbild erstellen



## LL0rd (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde sehr gerne eine Grafik erstellen, auf der ein netter übergang zwischen einigen Farben zu sehen ist. Ich habe bereits versucht das ganze in PS mit verschiedenen Ebenen (mit Farbflächen) und Ebenenmasken zu machen, aber leider ist mir das ganze nicht gelungen. 

Also eigentlich möchte ich, dass mein Bild hinterher so aussieht, wie auf dem angehängten Screenshot. Wie komme ich am besten zu diesem Ergebnis?


----------



## smileyml (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

einen solchen Farbverlauf kannst du einfach selbst herstellen:
1. Verlauf wählen.
2. oben in den Verlaufseinstellungen einen neuen Verlauf erstellen (kleines Dreieck drücken) - ggf. auch einen bestehenden kopieren.
3. Doppelklick auf die Vorschau des Verlaufes.
4. im Fenster (erscheint nach Doppelkllick) deinen Verlauf entpsrechend einstellen.

5. Die darauf liegenden Effekte könntest du beispielsweise mit weiß-zu-transparent-Verläufen herstellen und dann mit Ebeneffekten und Transparenzen umsetzen.
6. Eventuell helfen die bei den Effekten auch die Ebenstile oder die Beleichtungseffekte.

Grüße Marco


----------

